# Can not access DVD/CD Drive



## shadowsoal (Jun 8, 2007)

Yesterday I was cleaning up my hard drive and I thought I was being very careful only deleting old applications that I no longer had a use for (I was using the add/remove software function), and somewhere along the way I deleted something that was a critical component that allowed my computer to talk with my DVD/CD Drive (D drive) and now I can no longer use the D drive. When I navigate to the My Computer directory there is a blank space where the D drive used to reside. The computer still recognizes the drive is there because in the device manager it lists the drive type and give an error. The error is, "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)" I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, both by flashing the BIOS and doing it manually though the manufacturer's website with downloaded executables. Regrettably I do not know the name of the program I deleted that is causing this problem and was hoping that someone here would be able to point me in the direction of what I needed to download and reinstall to correct this issue.

I use a Lenovo (formally IBM) ThinkPad T43p model # 2687
I run Windows XP Pro
The DVD/CD Drive is a Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-842
If any more information about my system is needed I can supply it.

Any suggestions? After calling the manufacturer's tech support they were convinced it had to be a hardware problem and are sending a customer service technician over on Monday. I'm confident it is a software problem and would like to correct the issue myself (if possible) before then.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

As the error says, it looks like a driver corruption. Running Start>Run>type: *sfc /scannow* may resolve this. 
Unless you deleted a program which was controlling or providing a driver for the drive, the two can't be synonymously linked though they occurred at roughly equal times (which is equally possible at any given time).

I would wait for the tech to confirm this, as he'll have the computer infront of him/her while we don't, which makes every second nature and fairly difficult based on instincts. :smile:


----------



## shadowsoal (Jun 8, 2007)

I feel like it was a program that was controlling or providing a driver for the CD/DVD drive because the problem occurred after I was cleaning up my hard drive deleting old unused programs with the "Safely Remove Software" utility. But the technician arrives tomorrow, I made this thread on Friday hoping I could get it fixed Friday evening or Saturday morning and save a few days, now it's hardly worth it considering my in person support will be here cerca 24 hours.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it from the device manager and reboot and windows will reinstall
lenovo have a good download section with all the drivers,including the restore disks
i downloaded them last week and burned to disk for future use


----------



## shadowsoal (Jun 8, 2007)

Already tried doing that. Flashed the BIOS as well, those were things tech support had me do over the phone, none of them worked. I'm pretty confident the solution will be to identify the program I am missing that helps windows communicate with the DVD/CD drive and reinstall it.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

shadowsoal said:


> Already tried doing that. Flashed the BIOS as well, those were things tech support had me do over the phone, none of them worked. I'm pretty confident the solution will be to identify the program I am missing that helps windows communicate with the DVD/CD drive and reinstall it.


 Usually with the majority of optical drives, there is nothing but a standard driver provided by Microsoft within Windows that does all the work, without you having any option or control over it. Even when a driver does exist, there will be nothing in between that and the OS - all that is automatic and the driver will be in the %windir%\System32\driver folder by default loading up when you see the Windows logo image with the black background at bootup.

If the driver is corrupted or damaged, it will fail the optical drive.

However, there are very rarely options to install a specialized driver from the optical drive manufacturer, which usually includes a software to install. This is the only case where deleting something from Add/remove could've affected it.

You can restart your system and check at bootup by pressing F8 after POST, what your system detects. If the optical drive is listed there, it's not faulty and is picked up by your system.


----------



## nitrogen81 (May 28, 2008)

Try this, i know when i fixed my friends laptop the driver was corrupt until i did this and restarted. unistalled and reinstalled the driver from device manager and restarted once again.

Step 1: Start Registry Editor
Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. Registry Editor starts.
Step 2: Delete the UpperFilters registry entry
1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
5. In the right pane (topic area), click UpperFilters.

Note An UpperFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the UpperFilters registry entry, you must click UpperFilters and not UpperFilters.bak. 
6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the UpperFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value? 
The UpperFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey.

Note Do not exit Registry Editor. You must have this program for the next step.
Step 3: Delete the LowerFilters registry entry
1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
5. In the right pane (topic area), click LowerFilters.

Note An LowerFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the LowerFilters registry entry, you must click LowerFilters and not LowerFilters.bak. 
6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the LowerFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value?
The LowerFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey. 
8. Exit Registry Editor. 

Step 4: Restart the computer


----------

